#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  occult symbol tattoos

## loopy_in_the_sky

I was wondering if anyone had any occult or magick inspired tattoos and what it means and represents to you? I have a chaos star with an eye in the center on my chest with stars and swirls going up my collar bone. Representing one must have chaos in one to give birth to dancing stars. I am hopeing my next tats will be some kind of rune script or a black sun. 

I have other tatts with personal meaning but not necessarily occult meaning behind them like wings on my back and faerie on my leg.

----------


## Jarhog

I have a triquila and a pentacle hanging from holly branches by purple ribbons that symbolize my faith hanging by a spirit from my practice of majick. I too plan to get some more including a chaos sphere and a zia symbol. I am kicking around some other ideas to for when I get the money. 

I had thought of some spell, sigil, or seal type things but have been talked out of that for now until I am sure of the life long intent.

----------

